

How to Improve the User Experience with “Objective-Based Design” - brentsummers
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/philosophy/objective-based-design-creative-approach-to-solving-business-challenge

======
bimschleger
Great read. Pretty straightforward & local way to address challenges.

